# Anyone else have OCD?



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol. Saw this and had to share. Too funny!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

OMGosh Robo, love it! Gonna have to post that on facebook!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome huh! This one for duck lovers too.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Awesome huh! This one for duck lovers too.


Tooo funny...love it


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Too cute robopetz!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have both disorders lol.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I actually have a t-shirt that says that!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pinkter said:


> I actually have a t-shirt that says that!


Ok..have to google that cause i want one too..


----------



## chasesams (Mar 4, 2013)

*hi*



robopetz said:


> Lol. Saw this and had to share. Too funny!


what part of HI. are you from my brother inlaw lives in Hilo and sells Silkies and their eggs he rides a bike to town with his chickens on his shoulders thought it was funny you have one on your shoulder too


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That's such a cute story. I live in Oahu though. Does he have frizzles? Maybe we can do a swap. I'll send eggs he send eggs lol. It's fun!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's so cutie! Look what I found!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh that is too cute. Have been known for that too - when I'm at one of my home health visits a few times. Not my fault they had chickens and didn't tell me first! Yes, I "had" to go out and see them too.


----------



## domf (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, so I have 8 roosters, 40 hens, 7 peafowl, 2 geese, 7 ducks, 3 guineas, 8 quail, 9 pigeons, and not to mention all of my various finches, canaries and hook bills. So some of my hens are getting older (have had a few 10 years) while a bunch a few years old. But this gave me the excuse to order 30 chicks with one bonus. I got them on Sunday.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very adorable. I see some polish chicks in there. What kind of quail you got? Pics? I have quail too.


----------



## domf (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a pair of bobwhite and eight pharaoh quail. I have kept button quail also. I have thought about getting other types.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! I should be getting some Texas a&m's here soon.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a pair of bobwhite and eight pharaoh quail. I have kept button quail also. I have thought about getting other types. 


Can I see picks of your qual? What do they look like?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Right now I just have buttons.. First pic is of my main 3 when they were young. Then the one chilling on its back is a baby I've hatched from my 3.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Omg there so cutie! There just like baby chicks that stay little for ever!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my first hatch, only a few hours old.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's soooooo cutie!!!!! Can't wait to see the rest keep us updated!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Will do! .....


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

How's your qual?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

robopetz said:


> This is my first hatch, only a few hours old.


Oh my goodness, how tiny, preciously adorable!!! You are SOOO lucky you live in HI or I'd be stalking those little cuties of yours and sweet Pheobie too!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

soccerchicken12 said:


> How's your qual?


They are great! Today they had their feathers did by the barber(me). They all got their wings clipped. I was feeding them once and boom! There goes 5 just flew out and about, it was hilarious. They are all fully grown and adults so I should be getting eggs in about a week. I have 3 males and they seem to be fine. But, I'm scared too cause once sexual maturity kicks in they may start to fight. =(



7chicks said:


> Oh my goodness, how tiny, preciously adorable!!! You are SOOO lucky you live in HI or I'd be stalking those little cuties of yours and sweet Pheobie too!


They are! That's how I got hooked. Pheobie says you can always come and visit!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They are! That's how I got hooked. Pheobie says you can always come and visit![/QUOTE]

I'd never be able to leave without her! And then her dad would be like  &  & then I'd have to run for Mexico or Canada.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol too funny! But yes, she's my baby. Spoiled baby! Lol


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Shame on you! NOW I want some Quail too. 
That is the first pic I have seen of a new born. Soooo COOL!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

KeyMan said:


> Shame on you! NOW I want some Quail too.
> That is the first pic I have seen of a new born. Soooo COOL!


Ya, robopetz is awful for making us want more than what we need. Danged if I wasn't dreaming of silkie chicks last night. THANKS Pheobie & robopetz! Woke up to none.  Needless to say, when I made my trip to town this morning I made sure to avoid Tractor Supply. They never get silkies there anyway but I was making darned sure I avoided temptation of any other cuties they had in those big bins!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol you guys are too funny. Sorry! Buttons are like my mini chickens. =)

7chicks, what's just one more? Kidding!!!!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I live near Jesup Ga. I bought 3 mixed bantams 1 was Silkie, 1 was Frizzle and 1 I am not sure of yet (small white feather legged). So 7chicks TSC in Ga. has Silkies for sure. So I am one of those that should stay out till chick days are over. Ha Ha


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

KeyMan said:


> I live near Jesup Ga. I bought 3 mixed bantams 1 was Silkie, 1 was Frizzle and 1 I am not sure of yet (small white feather legged). So 7chicks TSC in Ga. has Silkies for sure. So I am one of those that should stay out till chick days are over. Ha Ha


Oh you lucky bugger!  We just get the basics - white leghorn, barred rock, rir, buff orpingtons, red-sex link, black sex-link, mixed banties, peking ducks, and that's about it on our end. All cold weather hardy breeds which is good too but ... I didn't even know much about silkies until being on here. Before they were just a picture in my chicken breed books.


----------

